# vino-server not starting (solved)

## ikshaar

I went to vino-preferences, and enabled it, I tried gconf too... but vino-server is not running.

How does one start vino-server ? or is it supposed to start on its own ?

I re-emerged then upgraded to vino-2.26.2-r2... nothing. There is no messages in log.

If I tried to start by hand the vino-server :

 *Quote:*   

> > /usr/libexec/vino-server
> 
> 06/10/2009 02:38:44 PM Autoprobing TCP port in (all) network interface
> 
> 06/10/2009 02:38:44 PM Listening IPv4://0.0.0.0:5900
> ...

 

But as I don't know the parameter it needs, not sure if it's a real bug or just lack of parameters on command line.

As neither vino or vino-server has a man page, I cannot find clue on what else to do ....

----------

## linear

Well, I'm not a vino expert, but I'm fairly certain that you have to bind the server to a valid IP address.

 *ikshaar wrote:*   

> > /usr/libexec/vino-server
> 
> 06/10/2009 02:38:44 PM Autoprobing TCP port in (all) network interface
> 
> 06/10/2009 02:38:44 PM Listening IPv4://0.0.0.0:5900
> ...

 

HTH.

----------

## ikshaar

As I hinted I am pretty sure vino-server is not supposed to be start by hand, and as there is no docs or man page, it probably missed parameters.

My problem is more why it does not start when I check the box in the vino-preferences.

----------

## linear

Okay,

Are you sure it's *not* starting when you bring up your GNOME desktop?  On this system, I have never configured the Preferences => Remote Desktop (READ: `vino-preferences`) for any kind of usage, and I have vino-server running already with all the other GNOME stuff on a default GNOME install:

```
~ $ ps axw

<snip>

 5688 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/gnome-session

 5691 tty4     SL     0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon

 5695 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gvfsd

 5697 ?        Ssl    0:10 gnome-settings-daemon

 5716 tty4     S     67:51 /usr/libexec/vino-server --sm-config-prefix /vino-server-KojEAp/ --sm-client-id 11c0a80259000125493221700

 5717 tty4     S      0:44 metacity --sm-client-id 107949e06d000112385698200000027940001

 5718 tty4     S      0:04 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-FaK06k/ --sm-client-id 1008bd50b8000112385799900000040850005 --scre

 5719 tty4     S      2:31 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-he1i2p/ --sm-client-id 104c70864e000112413038400000060850001

 5721 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate --ior-output-fd=17

<snip>
```

What use flags are you building your vino with?

```
 ~ $ emerge -pv vino       

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/vino-2.24.1  USE="avahi crypt ipv6 jpeg zlib -debug -gnome-keyring -gnutls -libnotify" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 ~ $
```

HTH.

----------

## ikshaar

bah it's running again...   :Confused: 

----------

## linear

Don't forget to put [SOLVED] in front of the title of your first post.

 :Smile: 

----------

